# American Honey Plants, 1920.



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

American Honey Plants - Google Books


----------



## Beejiujitsu (Oct 1, 2021)

A reprint is available on Amazon. I’ve ordered a copy.

American Honey Plants, Together With Those Which Are of Special Value to the Beekeeper as Sources of Pollen https://a.co/d/dHvQdPV


----------



## PFiji (Dec 25, 2016)

I have a used copy that I found somewhere online. It might be my favorite plant book, and that's saying something in my collection.


----------

